# DR is really getting on top of me today. Some words of comfort or even just words from people who understand would be so appreciated



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm still fairly new to this site. After feeling completely detached for around 10+ years i was finally diagnosed with Derealization Disorder a few months ago. I have since been having CBT on a fortnightly basis and am about 6 weeks in taking Sertraline. It started at 25mg a day but was increased to 50mg last Friday. The hardest thing i find with my illness is how different each day can be. I had such a positive day yesterday. Even though i was feeling as detached as ever I was coping well (see my blog entry for further proof: http://lblimboland.wordpress.com/2014/11/19/in-my-mind-cbt-clearly-brilliant-therapy/). Today has just been the other end of the spectrum. As well as feeling detached all day my head has been "swimmy". I struggled to concentrate at work all day; kept on zoning out of conversations and forgetting what i was saying. Maybe its down to the increased meds? i'm not sure but right now i feel pretty low. The hardest thing with DR is no one understands it at all. When i tell them i feel like im not really here everyone , as supportive as they are, just dont really get what i mean and its unbelievably isolating. I guess some words of comfort or understanding from some fellow sufferers would really help as it makes me understand i'm not the only one fighting this battle.

Sending lots of strength and positive thoughts to you all


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just know that we are all here to support you. I know how you feel. It truly is a rough way to live life. I understand your daily pain. Things can get better, hang in there and I hope you have a better day tomorrow .


----------



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi , thank you so much for the supportive words. I must say that, after a couple of rough days, today has been much more positive. I am as detached as ever but the added "swimmy head" seems to have gone. I am hoping my body is starting to respond to the increased sertraline dosage and i am finally moving in the right direction. Fingers crossed. Sending you lots of strength for your own battle. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Your most welcome and I'm glad to here you are feeling a little better


----------



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

It's been very up and down. I felt so much better yesterday but today i feel as though i've been run over by a truck. The battle is relentless. I hope you are having a nice weekend. Thank you again for the kind words. Keep in touch.


----------



## milpool (Nov 4, 2014)

Is it strong for you throughout these 10 years? Ive had it for 6 but for about 4 out of the 6 years ive felt like 90% fine, I still have it though but its strange that its so strong for you after so long, or did you recently go through a panic attack/DP episode?


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

LBvsDerealization said:


> It's been very up and down. I felt so much better yesterday but today i feel as though i've been run over by a truck. The battle is relentless. I hope you are having a nice weekend. Thank you again for the kind words. Keep in touch.


. Ups and down are a natural part of dp. I still have my off days but for the most part I'm doing pretty good. If you ever need any tips feel free to message me.


----------



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

milpool said:


> Is it strong for you throughout these 10 years? Ive had it for 6 but for about 4 out of the 6 years ive felt like 90% fine, I still have it though but its strange that its so strong for you after so long, or did you recently go through a panic attack/DP episode?


hi, yep its been pretty relentless believe it or not. I sought medical advice when i was younger but the Dr's did a great job of making me feel like i was a hypochodriac and pretty much gave up on me as there was "nothing wrong". It was do or die really so i just battled it for a really long time by myself. I met my now other half about a year and a half ago and realised i was getting more and more withdrawn, so i sat him down and told him exactly how im feeling. He has been by my side demanding i get support and i finally got diagnosed as a "chronic" sufferer. I wish you all the best with your own battle


----------



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

chelsy010 said:


> . Ups and down are a natural part of dp. I still have my off days but for the most part I'm doing pretty good. If you ever need any tips feel free to message me.


Thank you for that i really appreciate it. Same goes to you, get in touch if ever you need to get anything off your chest


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

I Can go through some perioids of my life where it every day is a battle, and some really bad times when all i can do is take like hour by hour any more is too much to handle. But i have weeks of happiness Its so hard to handle how ilogical this is, the lack of cause and effect.

if you ever want to chat..... I must be coming upto 10 years 8|


----------



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

drew-uk said:


> I Can go through some perioids of my life where it every day is a battle, and some really bad times when all i can do is take like hour by hour any more is too much to handle. But i have weeks of happiness Its so hard to handle how ilogical this is, the lack of cause and effect.
> 
> if you ever want to chat..... I must be coming upto 10 years 8|


i am exactly the same as you, drew. I have just finished writing this evening's blog entry and it never ceases to amaze how different my days can be. Saturday was really positive, even though i felt as detached as ever i was in control. Yesterday was a nigh on disaster where i just wanted to curl up somewhere and hide from the world never to be found again but i must keep battling - as must you  do you find there is anything you do that helps you cope? i love your prof image, i used that on my blog the other week. Its such a powerful depiction of derelisation. I hold my hands up in front of me all the time and wiggle my fingers while i try and persuade myself they definitely are my hands... Awful


----------

